# Work Endorsement on a Current LPP



## laurao (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi there,
I currently have a life partner permit and am living in cape town. I was just offered a job, and now have to apply for a work endorsement.
Does anyone here have experience doing this?
I am wondering what documents I must bring to Home Affairs, and the relative time it takes to receive the endorsement.
Also, I read that you were legally able to begin work after 30 days, even if the endorsement had not been completed. Is that true?
Thanks in advance!
L


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

laurao said:


> Hi there,
> I currently have a life partner permit and am living in cape town. I was just offered a job, and now have to apply for a work endorsement.
> Does anyone here have experience doing this?
> I am wondering what documents I must bring to Home Affairs, and the relative time it takes to receive the endorsement.
> ...


I have applied and received 2 endorsements so I have some experience.

You need to bring all of the documents that were required for your LPP application (the usual: police clearance, xray, med certificate etc etc.). In addition to this you need to bring your Offer of Employment or your Permanent Employment Contract. 

My first endorsement took 10 months (but that included Home Affairs loosing my application 3 times). My second endorsement took 5 months but I used a lawyer then. I have heard of people getting it quicker but it's a bit of a lottery and you can never predict how long it takes.

No, you can absolutely not legally work after 30 days. You are only allowed to work once the permit has been issued and you have it in your passport. Any work done without this is illegal.

Happy to answer any questions that you may have.


----------



## laurao (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks Saartjie.
Just curious... you say I need all the paperwork from my original LLP. But the immigration department in the US where I applied took all those forms. 
It may be incredibly difficult to get the docs reissued, as many have to be obtained in person (i.e. police clearance).
I got my LLP less than 6 months ago. 

To be sure, I have to face my future employer and let them know I can't work for them for upwards of 5 months? That seems ridiculous. And, I could stand to lose the offer over that...


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

This is one of the most common situations we encounter.

Firstly, Saartjie is right, and you may legally not work after 30 days. Many people do and no-one checks, and even others have taken Home Affairs to court and won, but according to immigration law it is not legal to work until you have been issued a work permit.

Secondly, regarding documents, you shouldn't have a problem getting most of them ready, and if a police clearance is required, it can be replaced by an affidavit/letter stating that you commit to submitting it within 6 months.

Good luck!


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

laurao said:


> Thanks Saartjie.
> Just curious... you say I need all the paperwork from my original LLP. But the immigration department in the US where I applied took all those forms.
> It may be incredibly difficult to get the docs reissued, as many have to be obtained in person (i.e. police clearance).
> I got my LLP less than 6 months ago.
> ...


Hi Laurao,

You can apply for a background check with the FBI from SA. Just google "FBI Criminal History Summary Checks" for all the info you need! You just mail them an application along with your fingerprints (can be on a SAPS finger print card, SAPS will do this for free) and a method of payment. It's $18 USD , and if you still have a US bank account it will be easier because you can just use a credit card  They will mail the completed background check to your SA address for no additional cost.

Saartjie,

I'm about to apply for a Life Partner Permit with a work endorsement for the first time and was wondering if you could give me some guidance on filling out the DHA forms and the required additional paperwork?

Thanks!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

foain said:


> Hi Laurao,
> 
> You can apply for a background check with the FBI from SA. Just google "FBI Criminal History Summary Checks" for all the info you need! You just mail them an application along with your fingerprints (can be on a SAPS finger print card, SAPS will do this for free) and a method of payment. It's $18 USD , and if you still have a US bank account it will be easier because you can just use a credit card  They will mail the completed background check to your SA address for no additional cost.
> 
> ...


Happy to help if I can although my experience is more with regards to Spousal than LPP.


----------



## foain (Nov 22, 2013)

Saartjie said:


> Happy to help if I can although my experience is more with regards to Spousal than LPP.


I take it you use the BI 1740 if you're changing the type of permit (I'm currently on a volunteer visa, which is technically a visitor's visa) and then the BI 1738 to specify it as a LPP? Do you select a relative's visa? Also, what documents did you submit besides the medical, x ray, and police clearance?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

foain said:


> I take it you use the BI 1740 if you're changing the type of permit (I'm currently on a volunteer visa, which is technically a visitor's visa) and then the BI 1738 to specify it as a LPP? Do you select a relative's visa? Also, what documents did you submit besides the medical, x ray, and police clearance?
> 
> Thanks so much!!!


Yes, I used the BI 1740 but I do not think you need any other form (I may be wrong but the BI 1738 is an application for a TR and is another application entirely). As far as I am aware, the BI 1740 should be sufficient (Legal Man may be able to confirm).

With my TR I submitted (apart from what you have already stated in your post above):
1. Certified Copy of my Passport;
2. Certified Copy of my husband's ID book;
3. Marriage Certificate;
4. Letter of Support from my husband;
5. Signed Employment Contract;

Let me know if you have any other question.

Saartjie


----------

